# Ricoh GR2



## chuasam (Aug 2, 2015)

I've been offered a really good deal on a brand new Ricoh GR II and I'm deciding whether to take it up. (Yes Pentax is Ricoh )
Does anyone have any experience with this camera?
I really like the size and image quality but I could pay more and get a Lumix LX100


----------



## sashbar (Aug 3, 2015)

If you need a compact wide angle fixed lense camera with an IQ on par with a DSLR, then GR is hard to beat. I am using GR which is essentially GR II without a wi-fi, and love this camera.  Do not underestimate it, it has all the controls that a good DSLR has and some more, like Snap Focus, which is a great idea. There is only one thing that is missing  - an OVF, but this camera is made for a completely different shooting style compared to a DSLR. It has a strong magnesium alloy body, I dropped it twice on the pavement, it did not even blink. 18 mm lense is not the easiest to shoot with and overall this camera is not for beginners. It's high ISO performance is a bit worse than a modern Nikon APS-C, and it's files a bit less exile in pp, but I had consistently better image quality with this little Ricoh, than with a Nikon DSLR. Sharper with a better colour rendition.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Sashbar
Not a beginner.
Tried it out in the flesh the other day. I found the focusing drive a bit noisy. I like having a small camera with me to shoot random stuff.
Does the electronic shutter mode work well?
The rear LCD is really nice.

vs the LX100 I've found that
the GRII is built tougher (and costs less) but it does not have 4K video
the GRII has a fast equiv 28mm f/2.8 the LX100 has a equiv 24-75mm f/1.7 to 2.8

the GRII has a nicer texture, the LX100 has nicer ergonomics.
a µ43rds sensor with 12mm f/1.7 has a shallower DOF than a 18.3 mm f/2.8 on a APS-sensor
LX100 has an EVF
LX100 has closer focusing "macro mode"
currently leaning towards the LX100 but with my prices the GRII will come to about 60% the price of the LX100.

I like the smallness of the GRII a lot and that cannot be underestimated.
I post process in Adobe Lightroom CC2015.

In summary, the GRII is 
smaller, less expensive, tougher, faster start up, and I do like a prime lens as it forces me to move.
LX100 is larger, more expensive, slower to startup but a better camera by the numbers.

Still, there's much to be said for CHEAPER.


----------



## nycphotography (Aug 3, 2015)

chuasam said:


> I've been offered a really good deal on a brand new Ricoh GR II and I'm deciding whether to take it up. (Yes Pentax is Ricoh )
> Does anyone have any experience with this camera?
> I really like the size and image quality but I could pay more and get a Lumix LX100



If you're going to use a point and shoot you might as well stick to using an iPhone for better results.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 3, 2015)

nycphotography said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > I've been offered a really good deal on a brand new Ricoh GR II and I'm deciding whether to take it up. (Yes Pentax is Ricoh )
> ...


I already have an iPhone. I want an iPhone-like lens with better low light performance 
I can connect my iPhone to the camera via WiFi and woooo Instagram on Steroids.


----------

